#ubuntu-scientists 2014-06-16
<Aleo> Hello.  I am not sure what to do next.   After the edits in my sandbox, should I write an email  and get everyone's opinion on the wiki
<Aleo> Or, should I make the changes in the wiki, and ask everyone by email to contribute the edits directly
<Aleo> Also, I read you had excellent UDS congratulations.
#ubuntu-scientists 2014-06-17
<barsook> Test
<belkinsa> Heard ya, barsook!
<barsook> Prefect.  All in order.
#ubuntu-scientists 2014-06-18
<akshmakov> @belkinsa I thought I might catch you here
<akshmakov> I was just wondering what I could help with on the project
<akshmakov> I'm not particularly good at wiki work, but I have experience with software packages in varying fields
<akshmakov> I was thinking about writing up how to set up an OpenCL compute environment in ubuntu, and basic library usage to solve large computational problems
<belkinsa> akshmakov, I can help you with the markup but the not info that will go on the page.
<akshmakov> I was more wondering what would be the most helpful thing to start with
<belkinsa> Oh, I guess an introduction on what it is then the steps on setting it up.
<belkinsa> And I guess you could check if there is already a page on it in the wiki.
#ubuntu-scientists 2014-06-19
<belkinsa> o/ akshmakov, are you free?
#ubuntu-scientists 2014-06-20
<Aleo> Hey belkinsa - Thank you for the help with the wiki pages.   Excellent as always.
<belkinsa> Not a problem, sorry for changing up the format of the homepage.
<belkinsa> Most team wiki page home pages are like that.
<Aleo> I like it better now.   Thank you!
<belkinsa> Not a problem.
<belkinsa> Aleo, you think we need a translation bit on the home page so people can translate our pages?
<Aleo> sure, Japanese, Spanish?
<belkinsa> Russian, French, German, Swiss are four others
<Aleo> uuuuu, you win.
<belkinsa> :d
<Aleo> Actually, if we can discuss it for a while
<belkinsa> No, I don't speak those.  I was just listing them.
<Aleo> what would be the purpose of having any other language?
<belkinsa> For the non-English speakers or the ones with weak English, so they can understand what we do.
<Aleo> encourage participation.   Sounds good, but do you think it will lead to having different groups doing different things
<Aleo> ?
<belkinsa> I think not, but the main issue is within the mailing-list, most of us (right now) can speak English well and I think English is more accepted in mailing-lists in most of the teams here.
<Aleo> I think it is a great idea, however we would need to keep a universal language for coordinating our efforts
<belkinsa> +1
<Aleo> let's try one or two language "branches"
<Aleo> and see what happens
<belkinsa> Sure.
<Aleo> sounds like an experiment.  Let's call English language Control, haha
<belkinsa> lol
<belkinsa> Maybe Spanish is one of the branches.
<Aleo> We would need to do different mailing list just in case it is too confusing.
<belkinsa> We could but that might get too messy.
<Aleo> yes, actually.   Translation in the same email?
<belkinsa> Too messy too.
<belkinsa> I need to look at other teams and hjow they do it.
<belkinsa> how*
<Aleo> Is there precedent of a group handling different languages at the same time?
<Aleo> I would like to research that too.
<belkinsa> I don't know
<Aleo> let's try to find out.  Give me some time.   I will reply again before going to sleep today.
<Aleo> About an hour.
<belkinsa> Okay, I have other work to do and I still need to dress for the day
<akshmakov> @belkinsa yes I am free, just got to work
<akshmakov> I know that was last night, I leave this window open at work
<belkinsa> You just can use belkinsa, not with @.  Ah, I see.  Our next meeting is next Friday at 1900 UTC.
<belkinsa> Agenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuScientists/Meetings/Agenda/06282014
<belkinsa> Aleo, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations
<Aleo> Thank you, I have been looking at it.   I have not been able to find double language mailing list in any group yet.
<Aleo> How do you make red letter, by the way.
<belkinsa> You have x-chat, right?
<Aleo> yes
<belkinsa> It's highlighting when someone types in your name.
<belkinsa> Easiest way to type in a name in the channel, if the person is there, is to type in the first letter of the name in lower case and press tab to get it.
<Aleo> ah, so when I write your name it makes it red.   Even though I do not see it.
<Aleo> ah, ok
<Aleo> got it
<belkinsa> Yup.
<belkinsa> Aleo
<Aleo> belkinsa,
<Aleo> haha
<belkinsa> Yup
<Aleo> Ok, I will keep looking at the info.   I am asking at the ubuntu translator  irc channel
<belkinsa> Alright, thanks for your help.  Should this be added to the agenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuScientists/Meetings/Agenda/06282014
<belkinsa> You can add your own notes there if you want
<belkinsa> Just don't forget to @SIG@ after the notes for an item
<Aleo> what is @SIG@?
<belkinsa> A moinmoin wiki function that allows you to timestamp something
<belkinsa> Example, "This is comming from http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/meeting/22241/community-1406-ubuntu-dubuntu-scientists/UOS, I was think about roles like founder, deputies (if needed), go-to-people for program related questions (see here), ect. -- belkinsa 2014-06-20 08:37:14 "
<belkinsa> That belkinsa 2014-06-20 08:37:14 is the stamp
<Aleo> All of it is manually written?
<belkinsa> No, it does it for you when you submit changes on a wiki page with @SIG@
<belkinsa> http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/FAQ#How_can_I_edit_a_wiki_page.3F
<Aleo> Ok, I understood.  I will do as you say.   Thank you again
<belkinsa> Not a problem.
<belkinsa> Oh, you may also add items to the agenda but you can just mark your name on them but I want notes to be @SIG@ 'd.
<akshmakov> belkinsa is something like this useful?
<akshmakov> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/akshmakov/sandbox/Packaging
<akshmakov> I'm writing up some other topics I've been working with recently, OpenCL at the moment
<belkinsa> akshmakov, you know there might be a page already like this one.
<akshmakov> I found that the existing pages are either outdated or present innefficient solutions
<belkinsa> Are you fixing them because it's useful to get them up to date.
<akshmakov> Its mainly a reference for myself
<akshmakov> They are not so much out of date, just scattered references on individual tools
<belkinsa> I see, but make sure after you are done, you place the final copy on the wiki page of that program.
<akshmakov> Out of date was in reference to OpenCL
<akshmakov> The point of the page was how to package custom software, which can be very useful in a scientific setting
<belkinsa> I see.
<akshmakov> Especially when you build your own forks of libraries and want to use them on your system
<belkinsa> We could point that final product to our resources page
<akshmakov> It can take months to get changes to get approved upstream
<akshmakov> and even longer before they get incorporated into debian/ubuntu
<belkinsa> Indeed.
<belkinsa> I think we have a debian guy in our team
<akshmakov> I am indirectly involved with neurodebian myself
<belkinsa> https://launchpad.net/~ghisvail is the guy
<akshmakov> Yes, he emailed me when I introduced myself on the email list asking for some details on my experience
<belkinsa> Ah, I see.
<akshmakov> The utility of explaining this to users is it can allow for quick testing and distribution of in house software
<akshmakov> I write a script for my lab that lets them use equipment X
<akshmakov> I can have it on the lab repo within a day
<akshmakov> They can use it in the meantime while I deal with having it merged upstream
<akshmakov> If there is even a project to merge it with
<belkinsa> I see, I think bringing it up to the next meeting might be pointless at this time, maybe the next one?  We only have two developers (I think) and I think the rest of us are non-developers.
<akshmakov> I briefly explained to ghisvail my philosophy on getting labs to use open source software
<belkinsa> Wait...
 * belkinsa faceplams
<belkinsa> That's a goal of our team.
<belkinsa> That could be brought up in the next one.
<akshmakov> you have to make it easy, and for labs this means someone needs to take the torch in management
<akshmakov> >I think the rest of us are non-developers
<belkinsa> Good point.
<belkinsa> And leadership is needed also.
<akshmakov> Thats ok, the whole point is utilizing the technical users in a lab/group and make it as easy as possible to share their work with their colleagues
<Aleo> akshmakov, I look forward to reading whatever you write and lear from it.
<Aleo> belkinsa, I am going to sleep.  I could not find any team that handles double language in the mailing list.  I will write it as a discussion item for the next meeting.
<belkinsa> Aleo, sure thing.
<belkinsa> Slaapwel, Aleo.
<belkinsa> Sleep well*
<Aleo> See you!
<akshmakov> I can bring it up in terms of input, I think it is very difficult to give a lab a single cd image of an ubuntu that works for everyone
<belkinsa> Sure.
<akshmakov> Instead my personal opinion is about teaching the technical users in the lab how to set up an efficient lab ecosystem for linux and ubuntu specifically
<akshmakov> Of course, there is still a lot of overlap between users, say everyone in a math group will need to use Mathematica
<akshmakov> In my experience it has been a lot easier to get people to use linux when you show how much simpler it is than managing a windows system
<akshmakov> But if both systems require you to fiddle around with compiling packages or broken installers or out of date software
<akshmakov> stick with the devil you know is the general attitude
